# Baby goat not getting milk



## Sherry (Apr 20, 2010)

I posted this on BYC but thought I'd try here too.

Twin pygmies born yesterday.  All seemed fine.  Today I find one of the babies dead.  The other baby is nursing on mama but no tail wag, alot of butting the udder and moving from teat to teat.  

I'm afraid he's not getting any milk.  So I fixed 2 ounces of kid replacer and he took about 2/3 of it.  

Mama is a doe I've had for 4 years.  I know she's been bred 4 times and all has been fine.  This time I've noticed her bag isn't a full as previous times, yet still a decent size.  I got her from a fellow that let his goats free range so not tame at all, and I have been unsuccessful in taming her down.  I cannot get my hands on this doe. 

I know letting mama raise him is the best but 

1) Should I take this buckling and make a bottle baby out of him?  

2) If I do, will she dry up? or if she is clogged will that increase her chances of mastitis?

I feel like such an idiot at this point.  Any suggestions, opinions, advice is greatly appreciated.

Sherry


----------



## glenolam (Apr 21, 2010)

Hi Sherry - I replied to your post on BYC, but thought I'd repost it here, too.

There are very many experienced people here that can help you - I have learned a lot from the people here.....I wish you luck with this little buckling!

 Sorry about the doeling!

As much as you are not going to like it (neither will she), you must get her on a milking stand or something like that to milk her.  The others are right; she may just be plugged and the little buck can't get the plug out.  Use a helper and have the helper hold up a front leg, bent at the knee so you don't hurt her, while you milk - they can't jump or buck on three legs so she'll eventually calm down.  If that doesn't work have your helper hold her two back legs up in the air so she can't jump at all and get some milk out.

I can't answer to the mastis question, but assuming she is fine she will just dry up if you don't milk her out.  Although, if you aren't milking her and she fills up, she may just start begging you to milk her - if you're a mom you know why....

Are you new to milking?  If so, you should go to www.fiascofarm.com and read about how to milk a goat.  Also check out www.backyardherds.com and go to the goat section.  There's tons of information and help there too.

You should get colostrum into that buck as soon as you can - if you have a friend with frozen goat milk (preferably milk that was taken within the first 2 weeks of kidding) that is the best substitute, followed by cow milk (milked from cow), then store bought whole cow milk with colostrum.  It's really important that he gets the colostrum at such a young age.  

If he still doesn't nurse from her after you try to milk her out, switch to being a bottle baby - preferably by using mom's milk, and feed him often - you can google how much he should be having and how often at this age.  I'm not too familiar with bottle feeding so I'm sorry I can't help more there.

Maybe you should also give mom and the buckling a shot of B complex or B12 to stimulate their appetites.  Mom should get about 6cc and the kid 2cc.  It wouldn't hurt to either drench mom with a Probios mix (you mix a powder with water according to the directions and use a syringe to put it down her throat as you would with dewormer) or top dress mom's grain with Probios.  Both of these are inexpensive ($5-$10 each) and can be purchased at your feed store.

Just because her previous owner never got close to her doesn't mean that you can't.  I have a doe who does not liked to be touched unless she wants to be touched, yet when it comes time to milking and hoof trimming/shots/etc. she know's I'm the boss goat and she has to do what I say.  Try buttering her up with treats like raisins or bread (in small amounts).  Work with her often (as well as that little buckling!) and she'll learn to trust you.  To get my doe to be milked I only feed her grain at milking time and mix in raisins and a little sweet feed to keep her occupied.

Good luck!!


----------



## ()relics (Apr 21, 2010)

I would say you have 2 options at this point: 
     1 would be to bottle feed the kid...the doe should dry up just fine and the risk of mastitis is small if she hasn't started to milk yet, unless there had been previous issues.
     2 would be to force the doe to stand still, wether by holding her with a halter or head gate, and trying to milk her.  She may very well be "plugged" yet and though the youngster wants to nurse he just isn't trying hard enough.  You may really have to pull hard on her to open her up but once she is opened the kid will take over.  Coat her teat with some of her milk.  The kid appears to be looking for something around there because he is bumping and searching.  Once he gets the smell/taste of the milk on her teat he will start to nurse....Hopefully...
  This is an important period, the time that passes before You actually see him nurse and are sure he actually got some milk and more importantly colostrum.  If he doesn't suceed he will start to get weak and try less hard to nurse...This will be a losing battle for him...


----------



## Sherry (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you for your help and encouragement.

Funny thing is I work for a veterinarian, but she doesn't do "farm animals", that being said, she and I and another vet tech came home at lunch and we were able to catch Mama.  We found she has milk, just not enough to satisfy baby boy.

So, we gave her a shot of oxytocin to see if that would help stimulate.  Plus when I got home this evening I was able to get him to drink an ounce from a bottle.  

I will leave him with his Mama and just supplement him 2-3 times daily.

Again, I do appreciate you guys and your willingness to help.

Thank you,
Sherry

ETA:  He tries very hard to nurse and shows no sign of giving that up.


----------



## glenolam (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm glad to hear it is working out.

If you continue to milk her in addition to him nursing, she should start supplying more milk...that's the theory anyway...


----------

